# mobile kubota mechanic brisbane



## rtm69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dose anyone know of a good kubota mechanic in brisbane (west side) have an issue with the front differential and axle? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What's your issue out of curiosity?


----------



## cowboy_71 (Jul 15, 2013)

help needed with new holland fire


----------

